

Show HN: Gittle - Pythonic Git for Humans - friendcode
https://github.com/FriendCode/gittle

======
endgame
Pretty neat, and I especially like that your submission title has meaning.

Have you considered adding a command to start a REPL? So if you ran "gittle"
from the command line, you'd get something like the usual Python REPL + "from
gittle import *", plus tidbits to make that interaction more pleasant.

